# Going for a bike ride....anyone in michigan



## medic8852 (Aug 29, 2012)

Parking the saws for a week or saw and a buddy from the fire dept and I are headed out tuesday morning when we get off shift for a motorcycle ride around lake michigan. Gonna take about a week to do it. Anyone reccomend any good places to visit, holes in the wall to eat at, watering holes for the end of the day or cool sites to see? Please keep the CAD to a minimum, not sure how many saws I can carry home on the bike....but then again, there's always fed-ex...View attachment 250606





The ride up on the jack fresh from a bath


----------



## AT sawyer (Aug 29, 2012)

Best bike route is up the west coast all the way to Northport, then around the Traverse Penninsula (Mackinaw Brewing Company, on main street in Traverse City, good food and beer) and along Lake Michigan through Charlevoix (eat at the Pub) and Petosky to the Big Mac bridge. This route is more hilly with great elevated lake views. Lots of little restaraunts. If they don't have walleye on the menu, walk out.


----------



## medic8852 (Aug 29, 2012)

cool, thanks for the tips. We are actually gonna head up the east coast first annd work our way around from there. Got a friend of the old man that lives up by ishpeming who logs for a living. Granny lives in menominee, so stopping there too. hit the harley museum on the way back. and ship any saws purchased back to meet me at home, lol. Just hoping the wrath of isaac doesn't go too far north.


----------



## fearofpavement (Aug 29, 2012)

My wife and I did the circle tour of all five of the great lakes. One time we used the motorcycle, did at least one in a pick up truck and the rest in a car. Good times.

Man, that was a long time ago, had to keep a loaded musket ready at all times in case of injuns.


----------



## mattinky (Aug 29, 2012)

I've done a lot of trail riding in Michigan, if you get near Luzerne check out "Ma Deeters". It's a great place to eat!


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 29, 2012)

On the way up, stop into South Haven for lunch on the Idler riverboat. Thursday wont be too bad, as the Fudgies will start hitting on Friday. 

Once you get past Benton Harbor/St.Joe, get on M89(Blue Star Memorial Hwy) and stay on it heading North.It's a nice ride through the dunes, untill you get to the Blue Star and phoenix Road stoplight..take a left. Next light will be Phoenix/Broadway so take a right and follow it around the curve to the bottom of the hill where you'll need to take a left if the drawbridge is down and don't have to wait. Head west untill you find a place to park, and walk west untill you see the signs. 

Good chow, and good views of the river Basin and all the goings on.
After chow hit the Maritime Museum on the other side of the river, only takes an hour unless you get fascinated by one of the many displays, or take a ride on "Friends good will". The north beach is worth a cruise on the way out. Just do a loop of the beach, and keep following North shore drive that will get you back on Blue Star(M89).

Just keep an eyeball peeled for all the idiot fudgies in thier Minivans while driving in town, and the fudgie pedestrians that just randomly cross the roads for no apparent reason. It's like Disney world in thier mind. LOL!! 

From there, stay on Blue star and head north. Saugatuck is a yuppie Boater mecca that got overrun by "Artists" and fruit loops, and worth a stop if you're into the art scene, or really expensive nick nacks...and antiques. It's a different sort of town but has some good chow and a bunch of artisan choclatiers.
Palazzos Gelatto(local guy) can be had at the bar behind the Ice cream stand, next to Coral Gables, and is worth the ride.
Fenn Valley Winery is a 20 Min ride east of Saugatuck, and they have tours if you're into that.


Stay on Blue star from there, and you'll end up in Holland.
Put your head on a swivel when passing through, and double so when tooling around in town.

Mind the Snakes and Gators as well as the Deer on Blue star, and enjoy the ride!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 29, 2012)

When you get into St. Ignace just north of the bridge eat at The Galley my grandparents own it and if you see Bigger Logging trucks or Bigger Log Homes signs its my cousins.


----------

